# Can we have a new Forum for "TUG Gatherings"?



## Pat H

Would that be possible? Seems that it would be nice to have them all together instead of spread all over the place. I'll even volunteer to moderate if someone will show me what to do in very simple language.


----------



## philemer

Good idea, Pat. They have something similar at flyertalk.com I think.

Phil


----------



## taffy19

*That's a great idea!*

This would really be nice so you can see where anyone is at a particular week.  People can post there, if they like meeting other TUGgers.     I read these posts all the time where people ask if other TUGgers will be there at the same time they are but you can never find these posts back when you want to look them up.  This would be so handy.    A calendar with enough space would be easier yet so you can go by date.  JMHO.


----------



## kapish

I would like it too ... as I am eager to get together with my NorCal TUGgers again (may be in February/March??) to share vacation stroies and pictures etc. :whoopie:


Also, for you Southern California/Nevada/AZ folks... a bunch of WorldMark owners are getting together at the WorldMark resort in Indio this MLK weekend. I hope TUGgers can join us too 

Please PM/email me if you would like more information. Thanks.


----------



## Keitht

My initial thought was that it seemed to make more sense to have the 'Gathering' information in the relevant regional forum.  I can certainly see the potential advantage of having them all in a single location though.


----------



## Makai Guy

Keitht said:


> My initial thought was that it seemed to make more sense to have the 'Gathering' information in the relevant regional forum.



That was my initial reaction as well.  I can see where it might make some sense to have a 'sticky' _Gatherings_ thread always available at the top of each regional forum so that it can always easily be found.


----------



## kapish

Glad you guys are thinking about it  I am open to all ideas, as long as we get to access and review the "Gatherings section" without feeling a lot of pain


----------



## Makai Guy

Get one going in any regional forum, and it's an easy matter for the forum moderator to turn it in to a 'sticky' thread that stays at the top of the thread list.


----------

